# Windows 10 -Datum/Uhrzeit immer wieder falsch-



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem. 

Jedes Mal, wenn ich meinen Rechner mit Windows (10) starte, stimmt die Uhrzeit und das Datum nicht. Ich muss dann immer über die Datum- und Zeiteinstellungen "Uhrzeit automatisch festlegen" aus- und wieder einschalten und dann stimmt die Systemzeit. Und das muss ich bei jedem Starten von Rechner machen. Keine Ahnung, was da kaputt ist. Oder kann es sein, dass der Akku auf dem Mainboard alle ist? Ist das mit der Uhrzeit ein verbreitetes Problem bei Win 10?  Das nervt irgendwie...


----------



## Stryke7 (29. November 2015)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Lösungsmöglichkeiten:

1)   Du änderst den Server, von dem Windows seine Uhrzeit bezieht.

2)  Du checkst mal den Dienst für die Uhrzeit.  Meiner hat mal aus unbekannten Gründen ein Problem gehabt und war nur noch mit Admin-Rechten zu starten, weshalb Windows ihn nicht mehr selbst starten konnte.  Ich habe der zugrundeliegenden Programm dann Adminrechte eingeräumt. 

3)  Es ist wirklich einfach nur deine Mainboard-Batterie leer.


----------



## spidermanx (29. November 2015)

Hallo 

ich würde sagen Bios Batterie wechseln , dann nüsste es wieder gehen .

Ich habe auch Win 10 da stimmt die Uhr immer .


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor.
> 
> Lösungsmöglichkeiten:
> 
> ...




Ok, bevor ich die Batterie wechsle, wie ändere ich den Server?!?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung wo das bei Win10 nun ist,  aber dort wo du Datum und Uhrzeit änderst, gab es früher immer einen Reiter "Internetzeit". Dort ist eingestellt, dass Windows seine Uhrzeit von einem Server bezieht,  und von welchem Server.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Ok, Danke. Hab ich gefunden und geändert. Mal abwarten, was beim nächsten Start passiert!


----------



## vcdwelt (30. November 2015)

Kannst ja mal im BIOS gucken, welche Uhrzeit da eingestellt ist...


----------

